# P E T I T I O N - Bring Forza Motorsport 6 to PC - DX12 & Win10



## RGDunk (21. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motiviert durch diesen Artikel => Forza Motorsport 6: Kein DirectX 12 für Xbox-One-Version


Wer mag, darf mal mitmachen und mal schauen was wir gemeinsam erreichen.


Und ja ich weiss, "warum sollte MS so was machen, Zugpferd und und und.... " ich kenne bereits 
viele Argumente dafür und dagegen, doch ich liebe es mal spontan unmögliches anzugehen, zumindest 
meinen Teil dazu zu tun  

Also, es kostet Euch 1 Min. und schauen wir doch einfach mal wo wir in 3 Monaten landen. 


*link Petition = HIER




*


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2015)

Gears of War (1) kommt jetzt auch auf den PC.
Also stehen die Chancen doch garnicht so schlecht, das Forza 6 womöglich 2026 für den PC erscheint.


----------



## Galford (21. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gears of War (1) kommt jetzt auch auf den PC.



Gears of War gibt es schon auf dem PC. Erschienen ist es im November 2007. Also ca. ein Jahr nach der Xbox360 Version (2006)

Nach der Logik müsste Forza Motorsport 6 tatsächlich schon 20*1*6 für den PC erscheinen (was es nicht wird)

Das jetzt die Ultimate Edition von Gears für den PC erscheint, halten ich nicht für eine so große Sache.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Juli 2015)

Mhhh mal überlegen, Forza 6 = Systemseller für X1.......damit hat es sich.

Und zu GOW --> das ist ja schön, dass das remake kommt. Wichtiger wäre aber dass die anderen Teile ebenfalls für PC erscheinen, was vom Entwickler schon verneint wurde.
Soviel zur PC-Offensive von Microsoft.


----------



## S754 (21. Juli 2015)

Hab mal unterschrieben, das Spiel ist sicher ganz nett.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2015)

Galford schrieb:


> Gears of War gibt es schon auf dem PC. Erschienen ist es im November 2007. Also ca. ein Jahr nach der Xbox360 Version (2006)
> 
> Nach der Logik müsste Forza Motorsport 6 tatsächlich schon 20*1*6 für den PC erscheinen (was es nicht wird)
> 
> Das jetzt die Ultimate Edition von Gears für den PC erscheint, halten ich nicht für eine so große Sache.



Ups, ich wusste nicht das es Teil 1 schon mal für PC gab.
Also legt man den Teil, den es schon mal für PC gab, nochmals auf?

Ist ja ähnlich wie Halo. Den Anfang könnt ihr haben, die weiteren Teile aber nicht.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Und zu GOW --> das ist ja schön, dass das remake kommt. Wichtiger wäre aber dass die anderen Teile ebenfalls für PC erscheinen, was vom Entwickler schon verneint wurde.
> Soviel zur PC-Offensive von Microsoft.



Die Strategie ist doch eh komisch.
Will man PC Spieler mit Teil 1 zum vierten Teil bewegen, und den damit verbundenen Kauf der X1?


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Soviel zur PC-Offensive von Microsoft.



PC Offensive von MS heißt wohl,Win10 und Streaming mit der XboxOne.Wenn es sich um einen Systemseller handelt ,zweifle ich auch selbst daran.
Und bevor jemand damit kommt,nein Ryse,Fable Legends und DR3 sagen nichts aus.
Ehe MS mir nicht die fetten Brocken auf den Tisch legt,bleiben meine Zweifel auch.


----------



## Jor-El (21. Juli 2015)

Hast das GoW Remake vergessen.
Auch wenn es deiner Meinung nach nichts aussagt, ist es zumindest ein Anfang und lässt hoffen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Hast das GoW Remake vergessen.
> Auch wenn es deiner Meinung nach nichts aussagt, ist es zumindest ein Anfang und lässt hoffen.



Inwieweit lässt ein Remake eines ~ 10 Jahre alten Spiels hoffen?


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juli 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Hast das GoW Remake vergessen.
> Auch wenn es deiner Meinung nach nichts aussagt, ist es zumindest ein Anfang und lässt hoffen.



GoW1 gab es ja schon auf dem PC ,und Ryse,DR3 und Fable waren bzw sind auch keine Systemseller für die Xbox.
DR3 war zudem von Capcom,und da ging es wohl nur um eine Zeitexklusivität,und Ryse gehörte als Marke nach wie vor Crytek (deshalb gab es da auch Streit mit MS) und war wohl auch nur zeitexklusiv.
MS braucht zudem einfach einige starke Zugpferde um sich von ihrer Konkurrenz Sony/Nintendo abzuheben - das ist halt deren Konsolenkrieg verschuldet.
Daher zweifle ich daran,bzw halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich,ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Reddgar (21. Juli 2015)

Und am besten auch forza horizon 2 ! War mal am überlegen wegen den 2 Forza games ne X1 zu kaufen...


----------



## Jor-El (21. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Inwieweit lässt ein Remake eines ~ 10 Jahre alten Spiels hoffen?



Nicht jetzt nur das Spiel sondern die Summe.
Abgesehen davon gehe ich auch mal von den Remakes des 2. und 3. Teils für den PC aus, die ja nie für den PC erschienen. Und wo 1, 2 und 3, ist die 4 nicht weit weg.
Ich bin da eher optimistisch. Liegt aber auch in meiner Natur.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2015)

Du bist so optimistisch da man bei der Halo Reihe auch viel Glück hatte?


----------



## Galford (21. Juli 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gehe ich auch mal von den Remakes des 2. und 3. Teils für den PC aus, die ja nie für den PC erschienen.



Laut Rod Fergusson wären Remakes von Gears of War 2 und 3 sehr aufwändig, und es scheint so als wäre da auch im Moment nichts in Planung. 
(Wenn je noch PC Versionen kommen sollten, dann wohl eher eine relativ einfache Umsetzung der Xbox360 Originale - wenn, ja, wenn überhaupt)

Comic-Con: Why The Coalition Is Only Remaking the First Gears of War - IGN



> The Coalition studio head Rod Fergusson has explained that time and resources are the reasons his team could only remake the first game with Gears of War: Ultimate Edition.





> "It took us in the end 16 to 18 months to do the first one, and to try and do three games ... how many people would we need to have? It just wasn't logistically or physically or technically possible. For us it was really about what can we do, what can we focus on."





> This is also the first Gears of War game for The Coalition, meaning the remastering process was a learning experience for the studio. "It was sort of this on-ramp to the franchise to get ready for Gears of War 4," Fergusson said.




P.S.: Ich unterschriebe Petitionen nur, wenn diese in perfektem Englisch vorliegen.


----------



## Jor-El (22. Juli 2015)

Galford schrieb:


> Laut Rod Fergusson wären Remakes von Gears of War 2 und 3 sehr aufwändig, und es scheint so als wäre da auch im Moment nichts in Planung.
> (Wenn je noch PC Versionen kommen sollten, dann wohl eher eine relativ einfache Umsetzung der Xbox360 Originale - wenn, ja, wenn überhaupt)
> 
> Comic-Con: Why The Coalition Is Only Remaking the First Gears of War - IGN



Wenn du den Text mal durchliest, ging es darum, warum nicht alle drei Teile gleichzeitig erscheinen.
Da eine Umsetzung für den ersten Teil schon 1,5 Jahre dauerte, müsste wir quasi jetzt noch drei Jahre warten für die gesamte Trilogie.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Du bist so optimistisch da man bei der Halo Reihe auch viel Glück hatte?


Sogar so optimistisch, dass die Xone immer mehr zum PC mutiert. 

https://twitter.com/XboxP3/status/623516307137269760


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Wenn du den Text mal durchliest, ging es darum, warum nicht alle drei Teile gleichzeitig erscheinen.
> Da eine Umsetzung für den ersten Teil schon 1,5 Jahre dauerte, müsste wir quasi jetzt noch drei Jahre warten für die gesamte Trilogie.



Ich habe ja auch gar nicht behauptet, dass es gar keine Remakes von Gears 2 und 3 geben wird, sondern nur: "es scheint so als wäre da auch im Moment nichts in Planung"
Weil er sagt, dass das Remaster von Gears eine "learning experience" war, und "to get ready for Gears of War 4"

Sieht für mich also so aus, als ob The Coalition sich jetzt hauptsächlich um Gears of War 4 kümmert.

Gut, ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich glaube, dass man Gears 2 und 3 evtl. weniger aufwändig umsetzt - und selbst hier gibt es im Moment keine Anzeichen für eine Umsetzung.

Der große Unterschied zu den anderen Gear of War Teilen ist ja auch, dass die ursprünglicher PC-Version ein ganzes Kapitel enthielt, das bisher sogar den Xbox Spielern vorenthalten blieb. Die Ultimate Edition könnte also in Teilen auf dem Programmcode der PC Version basieren (immerhin ist die Xbox One auch noch näher am PC, als die Xbox360). Von Gears of War 2 und 3 gibt es aber weder PC exklusive Inhalte noch liegt eine PC Version vor.  Das mag jetzt kein zu großes Hindernis sein, aber wer von uns weiß schon, was das genau für die Entwicklung eines Remakes von Gears of War 2 und 3 bedeutet. Denn inzwischen ist die XboxOne auch wieder (teilweise) Rückwärtskompatibel, und dass auch Gears 2 und 3 lauffähig gemacht werden, scheint für viele ein Wunsch zu sein: https://xbox.uservoice.com/forums/298503-backwards-compatibility
Als das Remake für Gear of War 1 begonnen wurde, war bei Microsoft evtl.  auch noch nicht sicher, dass die XboxOne Rückwärtskompatibilität erhalten würde.


----------



## Jor-El (23. Juli 2015)

Ok. Kann man auch so herauslesen. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sie jetzt durch die Erfahrung die nächsten Teile schneller umsetzen können.
Wäre irgendwie öde nur Teil 1 und 4 einer Serie auf der Xone zu veröffentlichen.
Nur Mass Effect 3 auf der Wii U z.B. war damals auch schon selten dämlich.

Für mich ist das kommende W10 eine riesige Gelegenheit für MS ihren Gamestore von der Xbox auf dem PC zu etablieren.
Zumal ja auch Cross-Buy geben wird.
Wenn MS dann noch Xone Exclusives im Store für den PC anbietet, hätte man einen guten Ausgangspkt. um Steam, uplay und Origin Paroli zu bieten und Sony einen Schritt voraus zu sein.

Hoffentlich nutzen sie ihre Chance.


----------



## Galford (3. August 2015)

Wenn wir hier schon angefangen haben, über Gears of War zu diskutieren, will ich es auch (zumindest vorerst) zu einem Ende bringen: wer die Ultimate Edition von Gears 1 für die XboxOne kauft, bekommt alle anderen Gears of War Spiele kostenlos dazu. Dabei handelt es sich aber im Prinzip nur um die Xbox360 Originale, die eben via Rückwärtskompatibilität auf der XboxOne zum Laufen gebracht werden.

Gears of War: Ultimate Edition comes with all the Gears games â€¢ Eurogamer.net

Das spricht für mich auch eher gegen ein Remaster (oder Remake) von Gears of War 2 und 3.
Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, schätze ich, wenn es überhaupt PC-Version von Gears2 und 3 geben sollte, dann deutlich weniger aufwendige Umsetzungen, als das bei Gears 1 der Fall ist.


----------

